# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola desde Alicante

## David_González

Nombre: David González Navarro
Nombre artístico: David González
Edad:31
País/ciudad:Dolores, Alicante
Ramas preferidas: cartomagia, magia de cerca, escenario...
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: no
Años practicando magia:18
Profesional: Si
Tipo de público: profesional
Por qué me gusta la magia: porque es la reina de las artes.

Hola a todos, 

Espero compartir y aprender con muchos amigos, actuales y futuros, que encuentre en este foro. 

Un Saludo.

David González.
www.magodavidgonzalez.com

----------


## Ming

:117:  b... bbbb... bien... bienvenido...


Gracias por pasarte por aquí.

----------


## Magnano

bienvenido al foro!!
Le has gustado a Ming, se ha puesto tan nerviosa que tartamudea  xD

----------


## kikepasa

Aqui otro miembro de Alicante
Saludos y bienvenido

----------


## Iban

David, muy bienvenido. Estoy convencido de que aprenderemos mucho de tus 18 años de experiencia.

----------


## David_González

Qué majetes, gracias por la bienvenida.

Besos para Ming, un saludo para dcmoreno y Kike, a ver si nos vemos, vas a las reuniones del CAI?

----------


## Iban

> Qué majetes, gracias por la bienvenida.


 
Nada, es nuestro trabajo: somos el comité de duendes pequeñitos, revoltosos y con gorros verdes encargados de las bienvenidas. Servimos para poco más en esto de la magia, pero nos tienen como mascotas en el foro porque damos volteretas y nos reimos mucho.

 :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

las volteretas las da Iban, yo me encargo de fastidiar a mis compañeros duende, soy como el gruñon del grupo

----------


## Ming

> Besos para Ming


Que mono!!!  :302: 


... os habeis fijado que a Iban no le ha dicho nada?  :117:  ...



-----------------------------------------------

Cadete del comité de duendes pequeñitos, revoltosos y con gorros verdes encargados de las bienvenidas. Sirvo para poco más en esto de la magia, pero me tienen como mascota en el foro porque doy... porque si.

----------


## Iban

Normal, ha visto que soy el rival más guapo, y me quiere desacreditar.

----------


## Ming

El rival? :S

----------


## Iban

Calla, tonta.

----------


## Magnano

aqui no hay rivales, estais todos bajo mi poder y se hace lo que yo diga así que Iban, Ming no es de nadie menos del filo de mi katana

----------


## Iban

Susórdene. Dos pasos atrás.

(Pobre mensaje de bienvenida de David. Se lo estamos destrozando...)

----------


## David_González

Jejejeje qué buen rollo lleváis. No destrozáis nada, seguid así duendecillos que me divierte.
Mil perdones Iban, por no agradecerte la bienvenida y por los chistes que he hecho sobre las barajas de Bilbao :D

----------


## Iban

> Jejejeje qué buen rollo lleváis. No destrozáis nada, seguid así duendecillos que me divierte.
> Mil perdones Iban, por no agradecerte la bienvenida y por los chistes que he hecho sobre las barajas de Bilbao :D


¿Qué les pasa a las barajas de Bilbao? Yo no te he leído nada al respecto... De todas formas, ¿no usáis también en el resto de sitios barajas jumbo para hacer EMPs y Cards out of the Mouth? Es lo normal...

----------


## Magnano

DIOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSS
acabo de darme cuenta que somos los bufones del foro

laralalalarale!!! con todos ustedes os presento al prehistorico Iban!, capaz de razonarte coherentemente cualquier cosa que se proponga, a continuación Ming! la chica que puede convertirte en sapo solo con una mirada (suerte que no funciona por internet) y por último y no por ello menos importante... Dcmoreno! el gruñon tocapelotas que se dedica a lanzar amenazas contra todo ser viviente para después salir corriendo!!

----------


## kikepasa

Bueno, pues yo personalmente me reuno con Magos de Alcoy pero si hay más gente de Alicante en el foro  y quereis una quedada....por mi vale

----------


## Ming

> acabo de darme cuenta que somos los bufones del foro


 :Oops:  tu crees?




> laralalalarale!!! con todos ustedes os presento al prehistorico Iban!, capaz de razonarte coherentemente cualquier cosa que se proponga, a continuación Ming! la chica que puede convertirte en sapo solo con una mirada (suerte que no funciona por internet) y por último y no por ello menos importante... Dcmoreno! el gruñon tocapelotas que se dedica a lanzar amenazas contra todo ser viviente para después salir corriendo!!


 :117:  que es eso de añadirme a los bufones!?!?!

Que yo soy una persona muy seria!!!

Dani... vigila lo que dices que el viernes/domingo (si consigo ir) te convierto en sapo!

----------


## Magnano

mientras no me pilles... que es mi especialidad, correr delante de las piedras y conjuros que me lanzan

----------


## Lukan

Hola colega de la Vega Baja! soy PedroF (el q no quiere interrumir tu historia de amor con fred normal, jejeje) 

bueno pues saludos por aqui!!

----------


## haroldcartomagia

bienvenido! 18 anos de experiencia?? wooow si que aprenderemos de ti

----------


## cristian vega

bienvenido haci que profecional ya tengo una gana que empice un concurso quiero competir con usted jaja chau

----------


## haroldcartomagia

hey cristian cuantos anos llevas?

----------


## cristian vega

estudiando magia eh 6 años

----------


## cristian vega

casi 7 años

----------


## Ming

Cristian, sabes que puedes editar tus mensajes?

Abajo de tu mensaje a la derecha (cuadradito azul - Editar  :Wink1:  )

----------


## cristian vega

a gracias ming

----------


## magic_7

Bienvenido, espero que aprendas tanto como nosotros de ti

----------


## haroldcartomagia

> Cristian, sabes que puedes editar tus mensajes?
> 
> Abajo de tu mensaje a la derecha (cuadradito azul - Editar  )


se va a enojar si no haces lo que ella dice, asi que mejor hazlo  :Smile1:

----------


## cristian vega

jajaja bueno me va hacer desaparecer

----------


## haroldcartomagia

te convertira en sapo

----------


## cristian vega

pero no se si ella hace magia

----------


## Ming

> se va a enojar si no haces lo que ella dice, asi que mejor hazlo


¬¬
Sí, soy una bruja que esta siempre enfadada y convierte a todos en sapo a la más mínima que se haga...






> pero no se si ella hace magia


No, solo lo hago ver.

Ahora en serio: No. Pero algún día me decidiré a empezar  :Wink1:

----------


## haroldcartomagia

no practicas magia?? O.O, solo le das la bienvenida a los nuevos?

----------


## cristian vega

si jaja estaria bueno que fuera maga pero casi no hay

----------


## David_González

Gracias de nuevo a todos por la bienvenida :D
Cristian, no creo que debas pensar en competir y ser mejor que yo o que cualquier otro mago. La actitud más sana y productiva es que intentes ser mejor que el Cristian que hizo la última actuación. Por otro lado yo empecé a los 13 añitos, así que si tú tienes 13 y casi siete de experiencia seguro que llegas muy lejos  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

No soy maga solo soy una aprendiz... y no se si me merezco ese título...

David,  :Great: 
No se debería de competir con los otros se debería de competir con uno mismo, y de esa manera superarse día a día.

----------


## haroldcartomagia

Asi es, lo importante es divertir a la gente,y mejorar.No importa si otro mago es mejor que tu o tu eres mejor que el, eso es lo de menos.

----------


## mago Tovel

Bienvenido



> si jaja estaria bueno que fuera maga pero casi no hay


 Hay muchas aunque no las mustran tanto ni se hace tanta propaganda

----------


## Iban

> Gracias de nuevo a todos por la bienvenida :D
> Cristian, no creo que debas pensar en competir y ser mejor que yo o que cualquier otro mago. La actitud más sana y productiva es que intentes ser mejor que el Cristian que hizo la última actuación. Por otro lado yo empecé a los 13 añitos, así que si tú tienes 13 y casi siete de experiencia seguro que llegas muy lejos


David, mira tú por dónde, me vas a caer bien.  :Smile1: 

¿Por qué no se verán más a menudo consejos así? A los que han entrado hace poco, paciencia, calma, y reposo, que habéis entrado con demasiadas ganas: con mucha fuerza y poca reflexión. Un poco menos de entusiasmo y un poco más de mesura, y el foro seguro que sube como la espuma.

----------


## cristian vega

bueno no queria decir la palabra competir lo que queria decir es que participaran mejores que yo asi voy mejorando,entiende
me hice mago para sacar una sonrisa a las personas
bueno gracias por haceme ver el error que habia puesto

----------

